# Help wiring Impedance Switch



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok I have been work on 6M100 kit from weber and I'm stuck on how to wire the Impedance selector..










I have 4/8/16ohm taps.. 

Would I wire the 4ohm to the first two prongs, 8ohm to the next two, and 16ohm to the last..Then output to the speaker jacks via the single prong?

Any Help would be great!

Cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

David...Just to make solving this a bit easier. Do you know which lug(s) on the switch has/have continuity with the the other lug(s)?

That would be good te establish and make a quick diagram of.

Do you have am meter or continuity tester?

Apologies if your skills and knowledge are way beyond this simple starting point.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't have a diagram but I measured the lugs.I used the single lug in the middle as ground.

The switch all the way to the left gives me 3.8ohms on the first lug. No other readings showed on the remaining 5.

Turned the switch to the next position. Second lug reads 3.8ohms No readings on the other 5...

Same for the 3rd lug

So my conclusion the first 3 lugs at the top will work for my 4/8/16 taps..The middle lug at top will go to my output jacks.. I think


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does the wiring of the switch shown in the bottom right side of this diagram help?

http://www.ceriatone.com/images/layoutPic/fenderLayout/5E8ACeriatone.jpg


I'm not a tech (very noob hobbyist)...just trying to help a bit.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr. David Severson said:


> So my conclusion the first 3 lugs at the top will work for my 4/8/16 taps..The middle lug at top will go to my output jacks.. I think


That seems to be right to me. That's how I would do it. Although, are you sure that you are actually getting that much resistance through the switch? You'd think that it should be WAY less than that. Like maybe 0.0038 ohms?
If it is really a switch, it should be giving full continuity aside from the almost negligible resistance of the conductive metals used to complete contact.

Is this something else like a special switch that makes sure to always provide your OT with a load? I don't understand how that would work. Anyone?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Does the wiring of the switch shown in the bottom right side of this diagram help?
> 
> http://www.ceriatone.com/images/layoutPic/fenderLayout/5E8ACeriatone.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Although, are you sure that you are actually getting that much resistance through the switch? *You'd think that it should be WAY less than that. * Like maybe 0.0038 ohms?
> 
> If it is really a switch, it should be giving full continuity aside from the almost negligible resistance of the conductive metals used to complete contact.
> 
> *Is this something else like a special switch that makes sure to always provide your OT with a load? *I don't understand how that would work. Anyone?


I wondered the same thing...

Sorry..a lot of posting goin' on at the same time !!

Dave


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

greco said:


> I wondered the same thing...
> 
> Sorry..a lot of posting goin' on at the same time !!
> 
> Dave


You're psyching yourself out using a digital tester that is more sensitive than you need for this application. Even the wires from the test leads have resistance and the reading you got was less than 4/1000 ohms. Dont worry about it. Your reading on an 8 ohm speaker is only 6.3 ohms , they just arent that precise. As for your switch, get the diagram, they aren't all the same, the manufacturer of the amp it is used with will provide a diagram for the amp it is being used with. Not all of the contacts on the switch will necessarily be used, the switches themselves are multi-purpose. the common point is hooked up to the positive of the speaker jacks, the negative wires are connected the the ground connection of the jack. Don't connect both wires for for any impedence to a mono switch or you will short them out. Your reen wire is typically 8 ohms, yellow is 4 and if you have a 16 , it is the remaining colour ( can vary). Note that if you arent planiing changing speakers a lot, bypass the switch entirely, and use only the wire you need, the switch itself is a weak point in the circuit and is likely to burn out or become loose form overheating.


----------

